# Harriet Prototype done



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished Harriet yesterday and have her all set up for mold making. Now I just need to sell enough figures to buy some silicon 








I like the pose and the face which belongs to a woman a barista that use to work at my local espresso bar. The 20s style clothes look good on her

They suit her face,,, I think. A step up from the T-shirt and jeans she wears under her apron.








I don't like her hat though. The trouble with making hats that can be removed, is they don't sit on the head
the way a real hat would. I think I'm going to cast her and then make a better fitting hat that is shaped to 
her head after the hair is carved closer to the skull. Then I'll give it another shot and see if I can't nail the hat.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When I wanted a character with a hat, I just whacked off the top of the head (Evil laugh) or sculpted the hat right onto the figure. Haven't had time for much of anything lately.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful! It's a twenties style figure but without that hat it can be used in all more modern times as well. 
Actually, I would say Harriets hat looks earlier than the twenties, more late 19th century? 
The twenties hats were more like those "helmet" styles I think (hey, I could be wrong on this, I'm not an expert or as old that I could have seen it myself... I just recall the old B&W movies and the Al Capone scenes) 

This is what I mean: http://www.fashion-era.com/images/HairHats/original_hathair_images/1927headgear.jpg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Paulus, 
You could be right. I got the design from a movie and the period was just before world war 1 (1917) I believe. Anyway the deadly lady in black was wearing the hat. From this angle it looks like an old 19th century bonnet. but from the front and the back it looks turn of the century or later. Thats what I liked about it, was that you could tilt the hat back and it would become a 19th century bonnet. Once I paint it and finalize the hat, I'll post an image from a different angle and I think you will see what I'm talking about.


----------

